
If you’re not terrified about Facebook, you haven’t been paying attention - annadane
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/jul/26/with-facebook-we-are-already-through-the-looking-glass
======
jjgreen
... and next to the article, a "share on Facebook" button

~~~
nix23
Activate the anti-social filter-list in uBlock ;)

------
PhaedrusV
Have people decided that they need Facebook for some reason? Just delete your
account. If you need photos, or groups, or contact, there's other services.

A good ol' boycott will fix everything wrong about Facebook. No 'terror'
required.

~~~
AndrewDucker
Facebook is where my brother posts photos of his kids. It's where my old
friends (scattered around the world) let me know they're getting married,
having kids, getting cancer, etc.

I'd love it if they used their own blogs, like in the good old days. But until
then that's where I have to go if I want to keep up with the people I care
about.

~~~
wayneftw
Do they care about you? If so, they might leave if you do.

There has to be something better to go to of course...and I just don’t see
that right now.

~~~
theklr
That’s a pipe dream. Been off for 2 years now. Shared my details with those
who claimed they cared... unless I’m actively reaching out to them, I’m
“forgettable.” Humans are lazy, not in a spiteful way it’s just convince >
privacy.. and Facebook has dressed convenience over privacy ridiculously well.

------
encom
I hate Facebook as much as the next guy, but Jesus Christ. It wouldn't be a
Guardian article if they didn't blame everyone else for their own problems.

------
pmlnr
> In 2016, we didn’t know. We were innocent. We still believed social media
> connected us and that connections were good.

I'll just leave this here, from 2014:

[https://salimvirani.com/facebook/](https://salimvirani.com/facebook/)

~~~
cassianoleal
> from 2014

The first line of the article reads:

"I originally wrote this for my friends and family in 2015 (...)"

------
heldrida
Why is this article flagged? I'm curious.

~~~
WalterSear
Hacker news attracts people of all kinds.

------
strogonoff
The article is not about privacy violations per se, and a single individual
quitting Facebook would not help the issue.

The article is attempting to raise awareness of how Facebook’s mode of
operation (or its vulnerability to certain kinds of exploitation) can render
fair elections impossible.

Notably, it’s written by the same journalist who exposed the scandal around
Facebook and Cambridge Analytica, featured heavily in both Trump election
campaign and (more importantly, given this is UK media) Brexit campaign.

Her TED talk (yes I know, but still) from 2019 may also be worth watching.

------
BickNowstrom
> Zuckerberg says Black Lives Matter and yet we know Donald Trump used
> Facebook’s tools to deliberately suppress [1] and deny black and Latino
> people the vote. With no consequences.

[1] [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-27/inside-
th...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-27/inside-the-trump-
bunker-with-12-days-to-go)

> The Trump team’s effort to discourage young women by rolling out Clinton
> accusers and drive down black turnout in Miami’s Little Haiti neighborhood
> with targeted messages about the Clinton Foundation’s controversial
> operations in Haiti is an odd gambit. Campaigns spend millions on data
> science to understand their own potential supporters—to whom they’re likely
> already credible messengers—but here Trump is speaking to his opponent’s.
> Furthermore, there’s no scientific basis for thinking this ploy will
> convince these voters to stay home. It could just as easily end up
> motivating them.

Nowhere in that article is anything about denying black people a vote. Even if
Trump did that, that does not negate that Zuckerberg thinks Black Lives
Matter.

I am sick and tired of politics and sourness masquerading as bad journalism.
Step up the game now, or forever deserve the awful Fake News moniker. The
United States needs an impartial factual news media now more than ever. Forget
the clicks for a month or three.

------
theklr
For those claiming “the guardian” wrote this, you know how opinion columns
work right?

------
stransky
Facebook is bad for human brains.

~~~
itg
I would extend this to all social media.

------
joe_momma
Trump won because Democrats did Bernie wrong not because Facebook displayed
ads to people who were more likely to vote the way they did anyway. Democrats
are always whining about the wrong things instead of addressing problems from
the standpoint their supporters see every day. Trump will win again because of
this, not because of social media advertising.

~~~
Kaze404
I think it's fair to say there can be more than one reason to why things
happen.

~~~
joe_momma
Yah very true, but the Bernie thing shows how disconnected the top of the
democratic food chain is from the next generation of liberal voters. Education
and the environment are two sticking points Bernie nailed. He deserved better
and now the democratic base knows the best candidate on their own ticket can't
be nominated. Shenanigans I say.

~~~
theklr
I think it’s still an oversimplification that it’s just Bernie. On the ground
his ideas work, but he doesn’t. That’s a big problem that Bernie stans still
won’t acknowledge.

~~~
joe_momma
But to be fair I first never thought it was entirely Bernie but rather
Hillary's lack of attention in the Rust Belt and Coal States. She also did not
appeal to women as some may think she should. There are a lot of reasons, but
coming back to the Bernie thing, that really split the Democratic party in
two, which you can see now with defund police movements.

------
thiscatis
It's been a while since The Guardian wrote a deep-state Facebook article.

